

Single Dose of Hallucinogen May Create Lasting Personality Change - jasonjackson
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/09/110929074205.htm

======
julian37
Previous discussion at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3055731>

------
andrewljohnson
It's funny when a science experiment confirms what hippies have been saying
for decades, hippies like Steve Jobs included:

"I wish him the best, I really do. I just think he and Microsoft are a bit
narrow. He’d be a broader guy if he had dropped acid once or gone off to an
ashram when he was younger."

Broader thinking is the exact effect the study identified.

------
garethsprice
Wonder how long it'll be before this headline makes it into anti-drug programs
as "DRUGS WILL CHANGE YOUR PERSONALITY FOREVER", without any mention that the
study findings were that the changes were positive.

